# For real???



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Did I hear that right? Did Alabama really lose to So. Carolina???


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

**** STRAIGHT!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Veddy nice!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I see that Oregon State beat Arizona, that could help the non AQ teams also, specifically the ewts as they will be back ahead of Arizona now.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Poor Old Bama. I called that one a few weeks ago.



> Alabama has a tough schedule ahead of them. I don't know why, but I feel like South Carolina will deliver Bama first loss of the season. They will have two weeks to prepare for this homer game also.


How many F-bombs did Saban say during the game?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad to see the '****s doing something good for a change... they're actually halfway decent this year. Bama will keep on winning though and wind up right back where they should be... at the top of the rankings. Somebody mentioned that it was wrong Bama was ranked higher than S. Carolina.... Ummm yeah. SC was ranked 19 going into this game. There's no way they jump 10 spots or more for this win and Bama is too good to fall very far for one loss. Bama keeps on losing, they might drop a lot but I doubt that'll happen. Saban is going to make sure they're ready to go the rest of the year and I'd be suprised if they lose another game.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Glad to see the '****s doing something good for a change... they're actually halfway decent this year. Bama will keep on winning though and wind up right back where they should be... at the top of the rankings. Somebody mentioned that it was wrong Bama was ranked higher than S. Carolina.... Ummm yeah. SC was ranked 19 going into this game. There's no way they jump 10 spots or more for this win and Bama is too good to fall very far for one loss. Bama keeps on losing, they might drop a lot but I doubt that'll happen. Saban is going to make sure they're ready to go the rest of the year and I'd be suprised if they lose another game.


But reality is South Carolina beat Bama, therefore South Carolina should be ranked higher than Bama. Now saying that, I still think Bama is a top ten team right now. :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ummm South Carolina also has a loss to Auburn under their belts as well Jahan. There's no way they're a better season long team than Bama, period. They were ranked 19 before that game for a reason.... they hadn't even really played anyone worth mentioning before Bama. If they make it through the rest of their games without a loss, then yeah, rank em over Bama but Bama has proven they belong where they were ranked. South Carolina has a lot of work to do before I'd say their even close to that level. Should they move up? Sure... but I don't think more than five spots... anything else is just an emotional bump more than valid for being some fantastic team.


----------

